# Ribs



## Blowin' Smoke (Mar 21, 2008)

Curious how you guys cook your pork ribs. Everyone seems to have their own way of doing it. 
I use a dry rub, then place them on a wire rack in the oven at 225. I leave them in there for about an hour and a half. 
Then I remove and place on the grill at about 250 for 45 minutes, adding wet sauce periodically. I also place a pot of apple juice in the grill to create a little steam.
How do you guys do it?


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

I season them and brush them *very* lightly with some sauce. Then I wrap them in tin foil and put them on a sheet pan. Throw them in the oven at 200* for 3 or so hours. Then I finish them on the grill with more sauce for maybe 15-20 minutes. Cooking them slowly in the oven (I don't own a smoker) makes the meat fall right off the bone. Finishing them on the grill gives them a nice crust and grilled flavor.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Slow-smoke mine in an outdoor smoker (duh) for about 4-6 hours. Unfortunately I don't have one of those nice indirect fire smokers, but just a regular old Coleman bullet. Finish them up in foil in the oven for about 15 min, to bring the juices to the surface. Usually fill the water pan in the bullet with a mix of Dr. Pepper, water, and some brown sugar; being right over the glowing coals, this helps keep the ribs moist while the smoke and low heat cook 'em. Goal is to get an indirect smoker, though.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

- 1/4 cup paprika
- 1 cup firmly packed dark brown sugar
- 1 Tbs freshly ground black pepper
- 1 Tbs sea salt
- 1 tsp cayenne pepper
- 1 tsp dry mustard
- 1 tsp garlic powder
- 4-6 lbs. pork ribs (if a slab, separate into individual portions, 2 to 3 rib sections)

- Rub 2/3 of misture over all surfaces of ribs. Place ribs in a large zip-lock baggie and refrigerate overnight. Save the remainder of mixture. Remove the ribs from the fridge about 4 hours prior to grilling.

- Preheat gas or charcoal grill for indirect cooking over medium heat. (I have used a smoker method and this method. The family likes this way better).

- Make the basting or mop suace by whisking together over low heat:

- 1/4 cup prepared yellow mustard (or 1 Tbs mustard powder)
- 1 cup cider vinegar
- 1 cup apple cider
- 1/2 tsp crushed red pepper (optional)

Arrange ribs on grill, bone side down to start. Close lid and cook 1 hour. Baste with mop sauce and cook 30 min. longer, basting every 15 minutes. Remainder of rub can be sprinkled on at end of cooking, if desired.

Enjoy!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, I use the following dry rub:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=139917

Mesquite wood (I like strong flavors, hickory is to subtle for the rub) in a smoke box, indirect heat at ~230* (I would prefer 210* - 220* but the grill will not get that low. 3 - 4 hours. I'll put the sauce out if the other peeps need it, but not required with the dry ryb. Why use a dry rub if it's just gonna get drowned in a commercial red sauce? YMMV.

PS. I'll be doing 2 london broils with this rub Sat for the Sgt Smokey going away Herf. My first herf. Yea ME!!!

:chk :chk :chk



Blowin' Smoke said:


> Curious how you guys cook your pork ribs. Everyone seems to have their own way of doing it.
> I use a dry rub, then place them on a wire rack in the oven at 225. I leave them in there for about an hour and a half.
> Then I remove and place on the grill at about 250 for 45 minutes, adding wet sauce periodically. I also place a pot of apple juice in the grill to create a little steam.
> How do you guys do it?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Are we talking spare ribs or baby backs? Spare ribs take about 1.50 times longer to cook.

Basically, I'll pull the membrane off the back, rub in dry rub, coat ribs with yellow mustard and cook off flame in smoker under 300 degrees. I use a rib rack with a pan under it. Sometimes I have apple juice under it, sometimes not. I baste every 45 minutes with vinegar based solution cooked with garlic and onions and something sweet. 

There's really not much to it. Avoid sauces or sugary stuff until the last 15 minutes so it does not burn...


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

I dry rub my ribs the night before hand and rub it in good. I don't own a smoker so I only turn on one of the 4 burners on my grill and place the racks on the grill with the lid closed for the first 3 hours and not even touch them. I will then flip them and continue to slow cook them for another 90 minutes to 2 hours. (Peter it's not to late to change your mind) I don't add any wet sauce at all until the last 30 minutes. For the last 30 minutes I will sauce at 10 minute intervals on both sides of the rack. Ribs are usualy just about to fall off the bone at this point.


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

I trim the pork ribs St. Louis style and pull the 'silver' membrane off, rub with my secret rib rub right before putting them in my smoker. I use a SmokinTex smoker (www.smokintex.com) that I set for 225F and I usually use apple wood. I smoke the ribs for about 4-6 hours. I sometimes take them from the smoker, slather with sauce, wrap them in foil and put them in the oven at 225F for another hour, but usually I just serve them 'dry' right from the smoker.

I use the meat and sternum bone that I trimmed in my 'famous' baked beans!

Bob R in OKC


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Dry rub and throw on the pit for an hour and a half to smoke, then in a pan with sauce at 225 degrees in the oven for 2 hrs. No utensils needed!


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Remove membrane, trim excess fat, rub generously with our own dry rub, smoke either on the big girl or or my ECB (el cheapo brinkman).
Cut em up and chow down.



















For an added bonus...invite drunk cigar smoking friends to sit up all night cooking pork butts for a wedding and chow down on ribs around 2:30 am!


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I boil them in a big pot until they look done but before the meat falls off the bone. Then I put them over coals to brown the outside. Towards the end I slather them in BBQ sauce. That gets cooked in just a little. Then they get moved to a platter and soaked in more sauce.
:dr:dr:dr Mmmm...ribs.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I got a Weber Smokey Mountain cooker for my B-day last year and absolutely love it. There is a lot of information and recipes here http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/

Baby back or spares I remove the membrane, trim and season with a dry rub. Cooking for 4-5 hours in the WSM at 225-250 usually does it. I like to use chucks of wild cherry and just 1 chuck of hickory. You know they are done when the meat pulls back from the bone or they pass the "tear test" - you should be able to separate the ribs with a little resistance. Then I add some sauce and enjoy.

I recommend the WSM to anyone looking to purchase their first smoker. It provides plenty of cooking area and is not too expensive.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

1f1fan said:


> I got a Weber Smokey Mountain cooker for my B-day last year and absolutely love it. There is a lot of information and recipes here http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/
> 
> Baby back or spares I remove the membrane, trim and season with a dry rub. Cooking for 4-5 hours in the WSM at 225-250 usually does it. I like to use chucks of wild cherry and just 1 chuck of hickory. You know they are done when the meat pulls back from the bone or they pass the "tear test" - you should be able to separate the ribs with a little resistance. Then I add some sauce and enjoy.
> 
> I recommend the WSM to anyone looking to purchase their first smoker. It provides plenty of cooking area and is not too expensive.


Pretty much sums up how to make ribs. Not much secret to it as long as they are prepped correct and do not get direct flame.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I remove the membrane , rub em down with my own dry rub , let sit over nite in the fridge , start gas grill up , get smoker box going with apple pellets , place baby back ribs on the warming rack , close lid , make sure temp is below 250 degrees for low and slow cooking . Light up cigar and smoke , open beer and drink , sit back , relax , check ribs and baste every 20 -30 minutes . Let them go for about 2 - 2 1/2 hours , check with instant read thermometer for internal temp of 170 degrees , once the right temp has been reached baste them with whatever sauce I have on hand . :dr I went through 2 beers and 1 cup of coffee today with 3 toro sized cigars while smoking the ribs . Why should the grill have all the fun smoking !


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I marinate them in a half and half mixture of ketchup and worcestershire sauce. Then I microwave, on medium, for 55 minutes. At this point I flip them, sprinkle lightly with pepper and cook them on high for another 15 minutes. Mmmm mmmm good! :tu


----------



## MrINMENSO (Dec 2, 2004)

All this talk about ribs made me go out and get a Boston Butt! I've got the ribs down pat on my gas grill but any advice from the seasoned grillers out there as to how I should cook the butt on my gas grill? As far as grill times, I've heard anywhere from 4-12 hours from varying sources and my grill does not have a temperature gauge, so I'm assuming the lowest heat setting possible during grilling is preferred, am I on the right track? I've been dying to use my smoker box again and this would be perfect for it! Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## jaharr (Sep 13, 2007)

MrINMENSO said:


> All this talk about ribs made me go out and get a Boston Butt! I've got the ribs down pat on my gas grill but any advice from the seasoned grillers out there as to how I should cook the butt on my gas grill? As far as grill times, I've heard anywhere from 4-12 hours from varying sources and my grill does not have a temperature gauge, so I'm assuming the lowest heat setting possible during grilling is preferred, am I on the right track? I've been dying to use my smoker box again and this would be perfect for it! Thanks for any help you can provide!


First, you don't want to grill it (direct heat), you want to BBQ it (indirect heat). I rub mine with an olive oil/rub mixture first, then smoke it on my gas grill. My grill has 3 burners, so I turn on the front on low to medium-low (depending on outside temp) which gives me about 225-250 degrees. I put smokepouches (made out of foil) on top of the front burner, but under the grate. Then, once smoking, I put the butt over the back burner. I then let it go for 4-6 hours, changing the smokepouches every 90 minutes or so. By now the butt is cooked, but not yet tender. So, I wrap the butt in double foil and put it back in the same spot on the grill for another 2-3 hours, same temperature.

When you're ready, remove from grill, unwrap, let cool for 20 minutes, slide out the shoulder bone and pull 'er apart. If you're not going to eat it immediatley, put it in a covered pan in the oven (with a little bbq sauce on top) @ 200 degrees to keep warm. Enjoy!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Soak hickory chips over night.

I remove the membrane and trim. Then rub with "Memphis Rub" from the _The Barbecue Bible_ (best BBQ book ever btw).

Place steel smoker box with drained hickory chips directly on 1 burner until smoke starts billowing and reduce heat so temp hits around 230ish

BBQ (indirect on my gas grill) ribs on a rib rack (ribs stand on end) and cook for 8 hours. I use a slightly spicey and thin bbq sauce every hour or so to keep them from drying.

I love me some ribs. I'm going to try this same deal with a small pork butt soon since whether is getting really nice.

mmmm......riiiiiiiiibssss

~Mark


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Unfortunately, I live in an apt and thus cannot grill or smoke delicious pork products.

Anyway, I make ribs in the oven using a basic dry rub (mustard powder, celery seed, kosher salt, cayenne, chili powder, paprika, sugar, pepper), then I roast them in the oven at about 210 for 5 or 6 hours. I put a pan underneath to catch the drippings and Ill fill it with some water and cider vinegar.

The results are decent enough.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Last weekend I cooked 6 racks of ribs and 4 boston butt's...everything turned out fantastic!

Just ordered some of my favorite rub, TexasBBQ rub #1 http://www.texasbbqrub.com/

Anyone here try it? It's great on Ribs, pulled pork, I like adding some chiptole powder to it for a little heat and a more smoky flavor. Makes a good addition to mayo also for burgers/fries/etc.

A good OTC rub is Weber's Basic BBQ rub, I think my wife picked some up at Sam's last week.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Dry rub only here (well I also use some sort of liquid, pop or juice on them while cooking)! I will serve bbq sauce if someone has to have it (I make them try at least one before they hide the true flavor) Usually on the grill unless I am making 4 or more racks, then on the smoker. Slow and low regardless. As a matter of fact I will be doing up some baby backs tonight! :dr


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

livwire68 said:


> Dry rub only here (well I also use some sort of liquid, pop or juice on them while cooking)! I will serve bbq sauce if someone has to have it (I make them try at least one before they hide the true flavor) Usually on the grill unless I am making 4 or more racks, then on the smoker. Slow and low regardless. As a matter of fact I will be doing up some baby backs tonight! :dr


And always try to pull the silver skin off the back of any rib!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

n2advnture said:


> Place steel smoker box with drained hickory chips directly on 1 burner until smoke starts billowing and reduce heat so *temp hits around 230ish*
> 
> BBQ (indirect on my gas grill) ribs on a rib rack (ribs stand on end) and cook for *8 hours.* I use a slightly spicey and thin bbq sauce every hour or so to keep them from drying.


That sounds like a really long time to cook spare ribs; most people do it in 4 hours at that temperature.


----------



## denverdog (Dec 10, 2007)

1f1fan said:


> I got a Weber Smokey Mountain cooker for my B-day last year and absolutely love it. There is a lot of information and recipes here http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/
> 
> Baby back or spares I remove the membrane, trim and season with a dry rub. Cooking for 4-5 hours in the WSM at 225-250 usually does it. I like to use chucks of wild cherry and just 1 chuck of hickory. You know they are done when the meat pulls back from the bone or they pass the "tear test" - you should be able to separate the ribs with a little resistance. Then I add some sauce and enjoy.
> 
> I recommend the WSM to anyone looking to purchase their first smoker. It provides plenty of cooking area and is not too expensive.


Just bought a WSM last week and so far I really like it. I did a brisket, baby back ribs and a salmon over Memorial Day weekend and they all turned out really well. For around $250 its worth a look if you are in the market.


----------



## crazyhorse67 (Mar 18, 2008)

I like to marinate overnight in pineapple juice and brown sugar, and sometimes I baste applesauce on them about 45 minutes before I pull them off, makes them caramelized, sticky and sweet. mmmmm


----------



## zipa (May 24, 2008)

I usually boil them until almost done, then cut to "serving size", marinate (preferably overnight) and slap them on the grill or cook them in the oven (in the winter). Easy, and a lot quicker than "slow-roasting" them for several hours.


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

Day before remove membrane, drizzle on a little olive oil, season with a rub of garlic salt, onion powder, black pepper, garlic powder, little chili powder and brown sugar, a couple other spices. Next day smoke at 250 for 4 hours usually with hickory and pecan wood. To finish wrap up in foil with a bit of apple cider vinegar and some other stuff for 30min-1hr longer till they are fallin off the bone. This is pry my standard recipe, but I like to alter and change it up bit.


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

jdbwolverines said:


> Day before remove membrane, drizzle on a little olive oil, season with a rub of garlic salt, onion powder, black pepper, garlic powder, little chili powder and brown sugar, a couple other spices. Next day smoke at 250 for 4 hours usually with hickory and pecan wood. To finish wrap up in foil with a bit of apple cider vinegar and some other stuff for 30min-1hr longer till they are fallin off the bone. This is pry my standard recipe, but I like to alter and change it up bit.


Sounds good except the fall off the bone bit. Ribs should NOT fall off the bone! Go to any competition and you will see.


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> Sounds good except the fall off the bone bit. Ribs should NOT fall off the bone! Go to any competition and you will see.


You are very correct. I've actually been changing it up so they don't, Still very tender though. You don't want to go take a bite and all you have is bone and no meat!


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

jdbwolverines said:


> You are very correct. I've actually been changing it up so they don't, Still very tender though. You don't want to go take a bite and all you have is bone and no meat!


You laugh, I have done this with two seperate, yet equally frustrating results........Teeth hit bone (ouch) and you find meat left on your plate, or your lap!

I went to a BBQ comp last weekend, and was in heaven. I left $120 lighter! And only had 2 beers.


----------

